# how hard is extractor to crank?



## beecuz (Apr 14, 2010)

Considering the high cost of extractors, I am wondering if I can handle a hand crank rather than an electric. I have 8 hives and hope to get honey from at least half of them this year. Are the hand crank units really that hard to turn? (I have a little bursitis in my shoulder, but I prefer to do things without depending on electricity if possible. Any thoughts?


----------



## dox (Sep 16, 2005)

I have a hand crank 2 frame extractor and it is not hard to crank, however it gets tiresome after you crank for awhile, especially if you have a lot of supers to extract. It does a good job getting the honey out of the frames though.


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

A vertical crank is a more natural movement... 

With decapping, strainers to switch/clean, pails to switch, and the cranking... it's nice to have some help.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

I have a 9 frame. I just ask "who's next?" Extraction day is like homemade ice cream. You have friends and family you didn't know existed! Cranking starts out heavy and lightens up quickly.


----------



## Riverratbees (Feb 10, 2010)

I have a 18 frame starts slow and after it get going it pretty much does the rest. Just hold on and keep it going.


----------



## Bsweet (Apr 9, 2010)

Depends on what size you have but most are not a problem. Got any kids/grand kids?


----------



## honeydreams (Aug 10, 2009)

well it gives a nice work out just make sure you switch arms so one does not get bigger then the other.


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

It depends on whether you're doing it solo, or got helpers. If solo (and already a bad shoulder), then absolutely get the motorized version. I've got a 9-frame hand crank and really want to upgrade to motorized. Mine is a vertical motion, which as stated, is more natural than the horizontal motion, but still becomes a bottleneck in a solo operation.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

Like Popeyee make sure you have pleanty of spinach handy.


----------



## MDS (Jan 9, 2011)

Also depends on the ratio of the gears. Some for every one turn you make the extractor makes three or four or one to one. In the higher ratios once it starts turning it gets much easier from then on. Buy a Maxant if ya are looking for a hand crank. They are on sale right now. 

The issue is not just how hard are they to crank but how much cranking you have to do. 9 frames take less time than 2 frame extractors with less time cranking.


----------



## PCM (Sep 18, 2007)

I notice No one so far has given a Approximate time for cranking/extracting a load of frames ???

PCM


----------



## MDS (Jan 9, 2011)

I think that is because the topic was titled how hard is extractor to crank. My last post included a comment about how long it takes to crank is a consideration. I follow you way of thinking.


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

Realistically, 12-15 minutes. A lot of variables to give a "solid" time.


----------



## beecuz (Apr 14, 2010)

I like the description and the price of the Maxant 3100H but not the placement of the hand crank. I think having the crank on the side instead of on the top would be easier for me (what with the bursitis in my shoulder, getting old, etc.). So, I am looking at the Dadant, but find the price much higher for less number of frames. Does anyone know why that is? Is the Dadant of such better quality to justify the higher cost?


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

Side cranking is a thing of the past with Maxant. We got away from it a few years ago. The belt drive provides a much smoother action. 
To each his own, as some find other methods more natural.


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

MAXANT said:


> To each his own, as some find other methods more natural.


If, the horizontal rotating motion was "more natural" there would be a machine in gyms that replicate the action.

I've cranked on a Maxant... the owner is buying a motor after his first year.


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

I purchased my Maxant hand crank and the next year bought the motor kit.....I keep the crank around in case of a zombie apocalypse


----------



## jgd (Oct 4, 2003)

When you start getting honey from all 8 hives you will wish you had the electric.
jd


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

From what I have seen, most people convert to power within 2 years. And some people that do buy powers buy the "hand crank kit" in the event that there is a zombie apocalypse.


----------



## MDS (Jan 9, 2011)

Maxant - your views please regarding side or top crank? Is there also any factor that would make one top crank better than the other in terms of effort to work?


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

We did side cranks with cast iron teeth many years ago (now the teeth/gears are made with cheap plastic/nylon which WILL inevitably chip or break). Works great for a while, then the wear factor kicks in, and teeth start dulling and breaking resulting in a poor performing machine.
A standard v belt on a pulley system is much more forgiving, and allows for adjustment. Top crank allows you to put weight on extractor in a downward motion versus holding the extractor with one arm out, and one on the crank. Like state before, it will come down to what feels better for the end user. This is my unbiased opinion. This may require a test drive to see what feels better to you.


----------



## beecuz (Apr 14, 2010)

Does anyone have experience with the Dadant extractors? They are priced higher than the Maxant. Any comments on why? Are they that much better?


----------



## jbford (Apr 17, 2009)

I had a Dadant Ranger hand crank for 20 years and it was good. Wife and I aged more than the extractor, got to where cranking was not fun anymore; last yr we decided to get a power kit.

Whoa! Dadant wanted almost $400 for the power kit. Sold the Ranger and got a new Maxant with motor and stand. It has a conical bottom and may be heavier gauge. and runs smooth if you get the load balanced and gradually dial up the speed.
The small Maxant is very compact and does not do well on "fat" combs. You need to uncap flush with the top bars to do 6 frames at once. I have gone back to 10 frames per super instead of 9 so the comb won't extend too far past the frame top bars.

To summarize..we are very happy with the small Maxant (we run from 3 to 6 hives)


----------



## beecuz (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks, jbford, for the insight! When you refer to the "small Maxant" are you referring to the 3100-P? That is the one I am thinking about buying, though I am waiting to hear what the shipping costs are going to be.


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

The 3100 is the smallest we make. Shipping to Florida via UPS is going to be around $40.
I have noticed that UPS is slowly increasing their prices lately.


----------



## jbford (Apr 17, 2009)

Yep. Maxant is very good to deal with. Call and they will verify that your item is in stock. Received my 3100p within a week. For some reason I have found it hard to get info from some other suppliers.


----------



## StevenG (Mar 27, 2009)

I'm not familiar with the extractors you are comparing, but when I bought my 20 frame extractor, I realized real quick to compare apples to apples. For example, the Maxant 3100-H "Nine Frame Extractor HAND-9f" will extract "6 medium/shallows radially and 3 deeps, mediums-shallows tangentially" and it sells for $379 on sale withouth legs.

The Dadant Ranger Radial will extract 6 med/shallow frames radially, or 3 deep frames tangentially with optional basket (extra cost) and sells for $489, legs extra.

When you get to the twenty frame extractors, the Maxant will extract 20 shallow/medium frames, or 10 deeps, for $1,395. For $1,557 the Dadant twenty frame extractor will extract 20 frames, deep, medium, or shallow.

My point is, it does pay to read the specifications very carefully. Just because it's called a 9-frame extractor, doesn't mean it will extract nine frames in one spinning.
Regards,
Steven


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

StevenG said:


> When you get to the twenty frame extractors, the Maxant will extract 20 shallow/medium frames, or 10 deeps, for $1,395. For $1,557 the Dadant twenty frame extractor will extract 20 frames, deep, medium, or shallow.


Correction: The Dadant M00440 20 frame is 20 Deep frames, or 36 mediums or shallows.


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

The Maxant 1400 will do 10 deep and 10 med/shallows, or 20 med/shallows radially.
You can manipulate and get more frames in there, but thats not how I like to advertise it.


----------



## swatkins (Jun 19, 2010)

MAXANT said:


> We did side cranks with cast iron teeth many years ago (now the teeth/gears are made with cheap plastic/nylon which WILL inevitably chip or break). Works great for a while, then the wear factor kicks in, and teeth start dulling and breaking resulting in a poor performing machine.
> A standard v belt on a pulley system is much more forgiving, and allows for adjustment. Top crank allows you to put weight on extractor in a downward motion versus holding the extractor with one arm out, and one on the crank. Like state before, it will come down to what feels better for the end user. This is my unbiased opinion. This may require a test drive to see what feels better to you.


Thanks for having the sale, I ordered mine last week!

Just wondering what kind of RPM's these need to turn to extract. 
For example how many "Cranks Per Minute" when starting off with full frames, with frames half full and near the end of the extraction run...


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

Well its geared to a 4:1 ratio (basket spins 4 times per single revolution). Start off slow, make sure everything is balanced inside and gradually increase speed as load lightens.


----------



## MDS (Jan 9, 2011)

MAXANT said:


> Well its geared to a 4:1 ratio (basket spins 4 times per single revolution). Start off slow, make sure everything is balanced inside and gradually increase speed as load lightens.



Yet another thing to think about. A lot are 3:1 ratio or less. I'm thinking the pulley system at a horizontal angle will make a difference on the start up. Would be a pushing motion. I could see how the top mounted cranks would cause more effort with out the higher 4:1 ratio. And more cranking with small gears as teeth vers. a pulley would allow for more sustained velocity.

No doubt Maxant has thought about the mechanics of all of it and used technology to our advantage. Just like the conical shape at the bottom of the extractor. 

Knew there had to be a reason for the top mounted crank when others are pushing the side mounted.


----------



## beecuz (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks for all the information - I made a final decision and ordered a Maxant 3100 P along with a hand crank kit in case I'm extracting in an area without electricity. I think I am covered! After my first extraction I'll give a full report! 

Beecuz


----------



## MDS (Jan 9, 2011)

beecuz said:


> Thanks for all the information - I made a final decision and ordered a Maxant 3100 P along with a hand crank kit in case I'm extracting in an area without electricity. I think I am covered! After my first extraction I'll give a full report!
> 
> Beecuz


Can't go wrong with that decision!


----------



## swatkins (Jun 19, 2010)

Mine arrived today! Very nice workmanship and well built... 

Only one problem... The cranking is going to get old.. 
I have decided to add an old motor I have laying around... I have two motors and it was tough decision on which one would be the best but I have determined that I should just go for the more powerful one and in about a week I should have the 454 hooked up and spinning


----------



## MDS (Jan 9, 2011)

swatkins said:


> Mine arrived today! Very nice workmanship and well built...
> 
> Only one problem... The cranking is going to get old..
> I have decided to add an old motor I have laying around... I have two motors and it was tough decision on which one would be the best but I have determined that I should just go for the more powerful one and in about a week I should have the 454 hooked up and spinning


HAHA. 454 is a good engine. I'd say total extraction time..... 10 seconds. 

I'm holding out for the Maxant power model. If they are built half a good as what is suggested, can't see a reason to have a hand crank laying around unless it's a power availabilty issue.


----------



## beecuz (Apr 14, 2010)

My Maxant 3100-P arrived late yesterday - a day early! Had to work today so haven't taken it out of the box yet...can't wait to get home and set it up! Come on honey......


----------



## MDS (Jan 9, 2011)

Having a new toy at home to play with makes the work day go so much better! Congrads on the new machine.


----------



## rweakley (Jul 2, 2004)

I ordered my maxant 3100 H the other day so that is an ironclad guarantee that I won't get much of a honey harvest this year. LOL I can't wait for it to get here. Probably early next week is my guess.


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

swatkins said:


> Mine arrived today! Very nice workmanship and well built...
> 
> Only one problem... The cranking is going to get old..
> I have decided to add an old motor I have laying around... I have two motors and it was tough decision on which one would be the best but I have determined that I should just go for the more powerful one and in about a week I should have the 454 hooked up and spinning


Seriously - I'm thinking a nice quiet variable speed recycled treadmill motor....


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 4, 2005)

"Seriously - I'm thinking a nice quiet variable speed recycled treadmill motor"

Good choice, plenty of power...
BUT you need to understand the relationship of "G-force" to RPM. You may need to get a hand held Tachometer. The "G-forces climb rapidly and failure modes of the extractor can be dramatic and dangerous.


----------

